# clabbered cheese



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

In the quest to make more "natural" cheese I have been surfing the net and as Vicki mentioned in another post came upon Rona (last name escapes me) site - she's in VA and retails (or did) clabbered cheeses. Was wondering if anyone here has done anything in this style of cheese making or knows of some reading material. Thanks


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

That whole Benedictine nun cheese book is about this, it was so over my head and nothing I thought it was going to be was and actually was how I met Rona Sullivan. I sent it to her and she sent me this lovely free formed carved goat, about 7 inches long made out of homemade glycerin soap (she doesn't do anything the easy way). Google the nun cheese book. Vicki


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, yes...I have seen that book on cheese making lists but it is reputed to be very esoteric! Well, I'll see if the library will intraloan it but if you couldn't make head way with it, don't know if there's much hope for me! 

Well in the interest of ...ahem, "science" I've got a pan of milk clabbering. Since it was up into the mid 80's yesterday things really took off. Will be trying for a feta style today.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Have you tried contacting Rona? She is very sweet and very giving on the old cheese lists she was on. Sorry I am not on any anymore, I just do hard cheeses for us, and only sell my raw cherve. Vicki


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

No I haven't, guess I feel a little reluctant to approach someone who sells. I'll look at her web site again to see if she's still running a class. That's interesting that you keep your hard cheese but sell raw chevre. Here in NC it would have to be the other way round! Too bad things weren't more standardized years ago, but we sure don't want changes now ... wouldn't be in the interest of the small cheesemaker. In this state we have to come up to Grade B standards to sell, the pastuerizer is $17-18k all by itself. But there's a small cheesemaker (Carlisle Farmstead) outside the Boston area that has developed a pastuerizing "system" which I'm pondering. Otherwise I still have to build a dairying room and have a separate septic system according to the current regs..to have the pleasure of selling and paying taxes, lol. Oh, well.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Nothings legal of course Liese, there just aren't teeth in the laws out her. They certainly can't regulate raw milk or cheese sales off the farm. I don't bend the law to breaking by farmers marketing my wares, which then gets you turned in by other milk gals  Never customers! Vicki


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

:cowboy: my hats off to you. Perhaps someday I shall have such loyal customers. Developing farm sales has many benefits. eh?


----------

